# Useful car or van parking website



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Just used this for the first time- to find car parking- and very handy too.

If you pull down the flag icon to the right of the " Where Do You Want to Park" bar it has a selection of European countries. Select your country and then enter the town, select your car park from the map flags, and it gives you the details of the parking place as well as charges etc.

http://www.parkopedia.co.uk/

G


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> Just used this for the first time- to find car parking- and very handy too.
> 
> If you pull down the flag icon to the right of the " Where Do You Want to Park" bar it has a selection of European countries. Select your country and then enter the town, select your car park from the map flags, and it gives you the details of the parking place as well as charges etc.
> 
> ...


I was just about to get the app til I saw it was £1.99, it should be free to try it out, with the option to upgrade.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I was just about to get the app til I saw it was £1.99, it should be free to try it out, with the option to upgrade.


Thanks. I didn't see the app.

G


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

VERY handy - it even lists (where available) driveway space to rent. I just checked near a local hospital and there they were!

Colin

Hospital parking: http://en.parkopedia.co.uk/parking/north_tees_hospital/


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Good find! Thanks

It shows prices and everything. Not that I would ever dream of paying for parking of course!  

The old car park I used to use in London is now £35 for 24 hours. Some as much as £58! Just to park!


----------

